# Fleece Biting



## vulpine (Jul 17, 2014)

Dandy's a really kind hedgehog normally, not very fussy, and she likes to cuddle up and sleep on my lap. This is why I was so surprised when she started to headbutt and burrow into the fleece. Soon after she makes a smacking sound and I never bothered to really check her, but I pulled up the corner of the fleece recently and saw she had a mouthful of the cloth and was chewing on it pretty angrily. One time she nipped my leg in the process of biting the fleece. It didn't hurt or anything but it was a shock.

I've only seen it three times or so, but it's probably happened more times when she wasn't as fussy and I didn't check on the smacking sound. 

When it happens I pick her up or move the fleece to snap her out of it. Today I'm washing all of her blankets just in case she smells something on them and that's what is making her do this. I never put her back immediately because I know that conditions her to think biting means being put back, but it's fairly unsettling so I don't really know what to do.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is very normal behavior for a hedgie. Remember they can't pull the fleece towards themselves with their arms so they headbutt and bite to arrange it into the way they like! It is their way of getting comfy. My hedgie was biting my shirt last night to get comfy and anytime I put her on my husbands lap she goes nuts with his jeans biting and scratching at them too!
They may accidentally bite you if you are in the way, this is not intentional though. Don't worry, it sounds like you have a very normal hedgie!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, mine even huffs at her fleece if it's in the wrong place. 

When I put new clean fleece blankies in her igloo she huffs at that too, because obviously I do it wrong. ;-)

I've been bitten too, while she was chewing on my socks or my pants, unintentionally. 

Some hedgies just chew more than others. I know others have said they can have tug-of-wars with a piece of fleece with their hedgies.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That behavior is not aggressive at all. The only time u should worry is if your hedgie bites your skin intentionally 

My hedgie does This with her favorite blanket


----------



## vulpine (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome, thanks guys.  It makes total sense that they'd bite it since they can't grab it with their little paws. She's never bitten me intentionally, just a nip when she was rearranging her fleece and once when I didn't wash my hands after eating some fruit. I guess I was just worrying too much.


----------

